# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Πρόβλημα με οθόνη LG lg Flatron L194WT.

## GiannisSma

Γεια σας. Έχω μια οθόνη LG Flatron L194WT και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Πριν λίγο καιρό πήγα να ανοίξω το PC και δεν άνοιγε η οθόνη, το λαμπάκι που έχει αναβόσβηνε και δοκίμασα να πατήσω το κουμπάκι της για να την κλείσω και να την ανοίξω πάλι αλλά τίποτα οπότε την έβγαλα από το ρεύμα και την ξανάβαλα και ήταν εντάξει. Αυτό έγινε σύνολο 3-4 φορές! Αφού έχουν περάσει πολλές μέρες μου κάνει πάλι το ίδιο δοκιμάζω αυτό που είχα κάνει τις άλλες φορές αλλά τίποτα. Μιλάω με έναν φίλο και μου λέει να την ανοίξω και να κοιτάξω τους πυκνωτές που έχει αν είναι τίποτα φουσκωμένοι-σκασμένοι αλλά δεν είχαν τίποτα και αφού την κλείνω δοκιμάζω να την βάλω πάλι στο ρεύμα και δούλευε κανονικά μέχρι σήμερα που μου έκανε πάλι το ίδιο. Μιλάω πάλι με τον φίλο μου και μου λέει να κοιτάξω τις κολλήσεις αν έχουν κανένα ράγισμα και αν έχουν να συμπληρώσω καλάι. Την ανοίγω αλλά οι κολλήσεις είναι εντάξει οπότε δοκιμάζω πάλι να την βάλω στο ρεύμα και τώρα αυτό που κάνει είναι να αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι αλλά μετά από 5-8 δευτερόλεπτα σβήνει τελείως, αν βγάλω την πρίζα και την βάλω πάλι το ίδιο. Καμιά ιδέα τι να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## Andreou George

Μετά από αυτά που έχω δει και μου έχουνε τύχει και μένα, πιστεύω ότι έχουν καταστραφεί οι πυκνωτές και ας μην έχουνε φουσκώσει (δε συμβαίνει πάντα αυτό).
Εάν έχεις διαθέσιμους με αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά wv, low esr, 105 C απλά αντικατέστησέ τους, και αν έφτιαξε, έφτιαξε. Τώρα εάν πρέπει να πας να αγοράσεις, μέτρα voltages και esr (αν μπορείς) να δεις τι τιμές παίρνεις και μετά αγοράζεις ότι χρειάζεται... 
Από εικόνα που είδα στο google με το τροφοδοτικό της οθόνης, φαίνεται μια παρέα πυκνωτών να είναι στριμωγμένη από δυο πηγές θερμότητας, άρα μπορεί πράγματι να στράγγισαν από υγρά... Καλή τύχη!

----------


## dim3945

μέτρα τις τάσεις στη έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού της
κάπου εκεί δίπλα λέει και την κανονική τους τιμή αν κάποια τάση είναι χαμηλά άρχισε να αλλάζεις τους πυκνωτές που είναι πάνω σε αυτή τη γραμμή και βλέπεις.
αν έχεις πάλι καπασιτομετρο μέτρα τους όλους.
αν όλα καλά με τις τάσεις πάρε ένα φακό και ρίξε το φως πάνω της αν δεις από μέσα την εικόνα κανονικά τότε έχεις άλλα προβλήματα

----------


## GiannisSma

Τους πυκνωτές θα δω τι λένε πάνω και θα πάω να αγοράσω να τους αλλάξω αλλά τώρα για μετρήσεις και λοιπά που μου λέτε δεν θα μπορέσω γιατί δεν έχω πολύμετρο και δεν ξέρω και κάποιον που μπορεί να μου δώσει!

Το τροφοδοτικό είναι αυτό: m39egumfVIuNhdyUfNe19Xg.jpg να αγοράσω μόνο τους 5 που έχει εκεί πάνω στην γωνία αριστερά ή όλους όσους έχει η πλακέτα πάνω να δω τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και να τους αλλάξω όλους;

----------


## servicetron

Εάν μπορείς, τράβα μια καλή φωτογραφία από την πλευρά του χαλκού. Κατά προτίμηση, στην πλευρά του "inverter"

----------


## GiannisSma

> Εάν μπορείς, τράβα μια καλή φωτογραφία από την πλευρά του χαλκού. Κατά προτίμηση, στην πλευρά του "inverter"



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ζήτησες γιατί να σου πω ότι κατάλαβα τι θέλεις ψέματα θα είναι..

1) http://i.imgur.com/6wZFq.jpg 2) http://i.imgur.com/HnL8B.jpg

----------


## servicetron

Ναι φίλε μου εντάξει. Πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι με μονωμένη λαβή και σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας του μόνιτορ, όταν εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα, χτύπα απαλά τους δυο μετασχηματιστές του inverter. Παρατήρησε αν επανέρχεται η εικόνα.

Είναι ένας τρόπος για να δεις σε ποιο σημείο έχουν αναπτυχθεί οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις…

----------


## JOUN

^^ Φιλε Κωστα η περιγραφη του προβληματος δεν δειχνει προβλημα στο inverter(μαλλον).
Δευτερον σου λεει οτι δεν καταλαβαινει καν τι ειναι το inverter και συ του λες να χτυπησει τους μετασχηματιστες;

----------


## GiannisSma

> Ναι φίλε μου εντάξει. Πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι με μονωμένη λαβή και σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας του μόνιτορ, όταν εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα, χτύπα απαλά τους δυο μετασχηματιστές του inverter. Παρατήρησε αν επανέρχεται η εικόνα.
> 
> Είναι ένας τρόπος για να δεις σε ποιο σημείο έχουν αναπτυχθεί οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις…



Χμμ είναι δύσκολο αυτό γιατί που θα βάλω την οθόνη για να δω αν θα δουλέψει και πως θα συνδέσω τα καλώδια και να έχω το καπάκι ανοιχτό και να χτυπήσω με το κατσαβίδι.. Και για να καταλάβω ποιοι είναι οι 2 μετασχηματιστές του inverter;

----------


## Nikolaskn

ειχα ενα παρομοιο προβλημα..τελικα φταιγανε οι drivers της καρτας γραφικων....ειχανε ""βαρεσει"" και ανοιγοκλειναν την οθονη κατα βουληση

----------


## GiannisSma

> ^^ Φιλε Κωστα η περιγραφη του προβληματος δεν δειχνει προβλημα στο inverter(μαλλον).
> Δευτερον σου λεει οτι δεν καταλαβαινει καν τι ειναι το inverter και συ του λες να χτυπησει τους μετασχηματιστες;



ΧΑΧΑ ακριβώς.. Οπότε τι προτείνεις εσύ να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## servicetron

Όχι, ωστόσο είναι ένας "μπούσουλας" για να βρεί που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Επειδή βλέπω ότι ο φίλος μας δεν γνωρίζει πολλά, σταματάω εδώ.

----------


## GiannisSma

> ειχα ενα παρομοιο προβλημα..τελικα φταιγανε οι drivers της καρτας γραφικων....ειχανε ""βαρεσει"" και ανοιγοκλειναν την οθονη κατα βουληση



Νικόλα εδώ το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι drivers σίγουρα και ούτε η κάρτα γραφικών. Γιατί την δοκίμασα και σε άλλο pc και με άλλα καλώδια και το πρόβλημα παραμένει! Τώρα έχω βάλει άλλη οθόνη για να δουλέψω το pc αλλά είναι πολύ παλιά και μικρή. Θέλω αν μπορέσω να φτιάξω την άλλη γιατί δεν είμαστε για πολλά έξοδα ώστε να πάρω μια καινούρια!

----------


## GiannisSma

> Όχι, ωστόσο είναι ένας "μπούσουλας" για να βρεί που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Επειδή βλέπω ότι ο φίλος μας δεν γνωρίζει πολλά, σταματάω εδώ.



Ευχαριστώ πάντως που απάντησες, ελπίζω να βρω κάποια λύση και να μην την πετάξω την οθόνη.

----------


## KOKAR

υπαρχή ενα ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής με τιμή απο 22μF εως 47μF στα 50ν, είναι στην τροφοδοσία του uc3843 και ο οποίος επειδή ειναι συνεχώς υπο τάση "αδειάζει" ...
είναι ενας απο τους δυο που ειναι στον κόκκινο κύκλο δοκίμασε να τον αντικαταστήσεις

----------

Thansavv (06-10-12)

----------


## GiannisSma

Μια μέρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα πάω να τους αγοράσω και θα δοκιμάσω. 
Σκεφτόμουν να τους αντικαταστήσω όλους τους πυκνωτές, εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι ένας ή και οι δύο αυτοί; Η πλειοψηφία λέει για την 5άδα στην γωνία..

----------


## KOKAR

> Μια μέρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα πάω να τους αγοράσω και θα δοκιμάσω. 
> Σκεφτόμουν να τους αντικαταστήσω όλους τους πυκνωτές, εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι ένας ή και οι δύο αυτοί; Η πλειοψηφία λέει για την 5άδα στην γωνία..



δες πιος πυκνωτής απο αυτούς που εχω στο κύκλο ενώνετε με τα πιν 7 (+) και 5 (-)  του ολοκληρωμένου και άλλαξε τον

----------


## GiannisSma

> δες πιος πυκνωτής απο αυτούς που εχω στο κύκλο ενώνετε με τα πιν 7 (+) και 5 (-)  του ολοκληρωμένου και άλλαξε τον



Επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός με το αντικείμενο θα τους αλλάξω όλους, αύριο μάλλον θα πάω να τους αγοράσω.

----------


## JOUN

Λοιπον Γιανη..Βρηκα οτι παλιοτερα με ειχε απασχολησει μια βλαβη σε παρομοιο τροφοδοτικο της LG(βλεπε φωτο)Δεν θυμαμαι τα συμπτωματα που παρουσιαζε αλλα θυμαμαι οτι αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη C204(1000μF 16V)και δουλεψε,αν θελεις ξεκινα απο εκει..Ειναι κοντα στο βυσμα με τις τασεις εξοδου (αν προσεξεις ειναι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους)

Υ.Γ Τωρα θυμαμαι οτι κατι παρομοιο εκανε και σε μενα οποτε ξεκινα με αυτον και βλεπεις..

----------


## GiannisSma

> Λοιπον Γιανη..Βρηκα οτι παλιοτερα με ειχε απασχολησει μια βλαβη σε παρομοιο τροφοδοτικο της LG(βλεπε φωτο)Δεν θυμαμαι τα συμπτωματα που παρουσιαζε αλλα θυμαμαι οτι αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη C204(1000μF 16V)και δουλεψε,αν θελεις ξεκινα απο εκει..Ειναι κοντα στο βυσμα με τις τασεις εξοδου (αν προσεξεις ειναι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους)
> 
> Υ.Γ Τωρα θυμαμαι οτι κατι παρομοιο εκανε και σε μενα οποτε ξεκινα με αυτον και βλεπεις..



Το δικό μου έχει: 1Χ 1000μF 25V, 3X 1000μF 16V , 1X 680μF 25V , 1X 470μF 25V , 1X 33μF 50V , 1X 0.47μF 50V .
Δεν μπορώ να πάω να πάρω μόνο έναν γιατί μετά αν δεν είναι αυτός πότε θα μπορέσω να πάω πάλι να αγοράσω; Οπότε όλους μαζί και τέλος.

----------


## JOUN

Και μενα τους ιδιους εχει απλως σου λεω να ξεκινησεις απο τον συγκεκριμενο.Καλο θα ηταν να παρεις low ESR και θερμοκρασιας 105 C αλλα μαλλον δυσκολο να βρεις..Αλλιως συντομα θα σου ξανακανει τα ιδια.

----------


## picdev

να υποθέσω οτι αν έχεις παλμογράφος , τσεκάρεις όλες τις τροφοδοσίες και μπορείς να δεις ποιος πυκνωτής έχει πρόβλημα?????????

----------


## JOUN

Μπα ο παλμογραφος μονο φασαρια ειναι..Υποθετω θα μπορουσες να μετρησεις υπο ταση και να δεις ποιος πυκνωτης εχει πολυ ripple(μπορει να κανω και λαθος.. )
Ενα ESR meter χρειαζεται,εγω εχω αυτο:http://www.radiodevices.ru/esr/esr.htm

Υ.Γ Για τον φιλο *GiannisSma :*Βρηκα το θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει στο badcaps.net για το παρομοιο τροφοδοτικο που σου ελεγα:http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=20026 Αν δεν βαριεσαι διαβασε το..

----------


## picdev

το θέμα είναι να μην ξεκολλήσεις όλους τους πυκνωτές , μα αν ο πυκνωτής δεν ειναι καλός δεν θα φαίνεται στο παλμογράφο?

----------


## JOUN

Αστο ξεχνα το..Η ολη ιστορια "μετραω πυκνωτες πανω στο κυκλωμα και βγαζω συμπερασμα ποιος φταιει" ποιο πολυ μαρκετινγκ ειναι παρα πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## nestoras

> Αστο ξεχνα το..Η ολη ιστορια "μετραω πυκνωτες πανω στο κυκλωμα και βγαζω  συμπερασμα ποιος φταιει" ποιο πολυ μαρκετινγκ ειναι παρα  πραγματικοτητα.



+1
Μόνο στην ιδανική περίπτωση που έχεις "service manual" στο οποίο αναγράφονται οι αναμενώμενες τάσεις σε καθε σημείο του κυκλώματος που μπορεί να εμφανίσει σφάλμα μπορείς να κάνεις "online" μετρήσεις και να βγάλεις σωστά συμπεράσματα.
Σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, απλά "υποθέτουμε..."!

----------


## GiannisSma

Φίλε *JOUN* θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό που μου έδωσες να δω πληροφοριακά..

*picdev*  	 αυτά είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένα για εμένα! Να δω τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και να τους αντικαταστήσω ναι οκ αλλά παλμογράφους μετρήσεις και λοιπά λίγο δύσκολο και γιατί δεν έχω τα μέσα και γιατί δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με το αντικείμενο!

----------


## Manthosvf

τελικα τι εκανες τους αλλαξες?

----------


## GiannisSma

> τελικα τι εκανες τους αλλαξες?



Σήμερα δανείστηκα μια οθόνη από ένα φίλο μου και τώρα δεν έχω θέμα και να την αργήσω λίγο την δικιά μου, μίλησα με έναν γνωστό μου και μάλλον θα το πάω σε εκείνον να το δει και ότι είναι να το κάνει εκείνος.

----------


## GiannisSma

Πέρασαν πολλές μέρες μέχρι να μπορέσει να μου το κάνει αλλά τώρα είναι εντάξει η οθόνη την έχω σε λειτουργία εδώ και 4 μέρες και είναι όπως πριν μου βγάλει το πρόβλημα! 
Η αλλαγή έγινε στους πυκνωτές που έχω στον κύκλο και είναι εντάξει τώρα. Hn_L8_B.jpg

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!

----------

